# Give a shout out!



## CorkysMom (Dec 30, 2005)

Hope you have a great day!! I'm so glad I've gotten to know you and realize what a special person you really are! 

I'm glad to call you friend! :colors:


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 30, 2005)

I Love you MOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :colors:

Have a WONDERFUL Birthday and I wish you all the best and to get whatever you want!

:heart:Tiffany, Freddy and Vicky (your surrogate grandchildren)


----------



## Shuu (Dec 30, 2005)

:balloons:Happy Birthday!


----------



## irishmist (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you,

Happy Birthday to you,

Happy Birthday dear Tina

Happy Birthday to you!



Love, 

Susan and the Bunny Brigade!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh Tina your birthday. What an awsome birthday gift you are gitting in a few weeks. Micheal. 

Oh 

[shadow=violet]Happy Birthday Tina[/shadow]


Micheal says that he will give you bunch of bunnykissies when he meets ya. He said that he knows that he will be in goodhands but he does not want to leave here at all. But he says that hewants extra love with every human member in the household. Also he saysthat he loves his mummie and daddy very much.


Hoppy Birthday future Mummie Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 30, 2005)

:embarrassed:

Thank you everyone. You are very sweet.

Tina


----------



## ariel (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!:balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::magicwand:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 30, 2005)

:bunnydance::balloons:HappyBirthday!

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm462


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 30, 2005)

*Happy Birthday!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:*


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINA!!!!*

Hopeyou have a really terrific day

Jan, Pernod andPerry


----------



## m.e. (Dec 30, 2005)

*Hope you have a wonderful day, Tina!*

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts: Rex, Peanut, Beeper, Scully, Miko, Stephanie, Chuck, and Martin~


----------



##  (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday , 

letyour new year ring in better than last one


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2005)

*Hope you have a special day!*

*Pam*


----------



## Lissa (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 30, 2005)

:bunnydance::magicwand:happy birthday Tina!!!!! 



 Wishing you a very awesome bday today!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi tina

Buttercup, Wilbur, Jackie &amp; Daisy Mae and me of course want towish you the Happiest Birthday. With manny many more.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 30, 2005)

Tina, here's hoping you'll have the best birthday ever!!!

Love,

Laura, Ally, Snuggs, Baby, and Toby

:kiss:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 30, 2005)

*Happy Birthday!* :bunnydance:

Raspberry, SLG and Sebastian


----------



## JimD (Dec 30, 2005)

:balloons:*HOPPY BIRTHDAY!!:balloons:

:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:

*

~JimD &amp; the crew


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 30, 2005)

:balloons:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINA BO BINA:balloons:



I hope you have the most special things planned for this most special day!

all our love,

:monkey:'s!


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 30, 2005)

:balloons::balloons::happybunny::hug:


----------



## sfritzp (Dec 30, 2005)

TODAY is the birthday...
I wonder, of who?
Of somebody wonderful, and right in this 'forum'...
So look all around for somebody who
is LAUGHING and SMILING
My Goodness!
It's YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy, happy Birthday!!!!



:bunnydance:


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 30, 2005)

*[shadow=gray]Happy Birthday, Tina Dear!!!!![/shadow]*





Lots of Love,

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## jessisdad (Dec 30, 2005)

HAPPy BIRTHDAY TINA!!!!!! Have a Grrrrreat one!!!:bunnydance::balloons:arty:


----------



## AmberNBuns (Dec 30, 2005)

*HappyBirthdayToYou!!!!!*


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 30, 2005)

LOTS OF BIRTHDAY WISHES!!!



:jumpforjoy:Nadia
:bunnydance:Cookie
:bunnydance:Misty


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 30, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY TINA

Lots of love and best wishes from Me, Rue, Kweli, and Sully.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Tina! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 30, 2005)

_Tina..._



 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Rainbows! :note:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 30, 2005)

I just want to say thank you. Y'all are great. 
I've been having a great day. Dale is bringing home pizza and adult beverages. A nice quiet night at home with my family.

ahhhh life is good.

Tina


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 31, 2005)

:runningrabbit::runningrabbit::runningrabbit:HappyHappy Birthday dear Tina and your bunnies too!!!!


----------

